# Polaris Hops



## stef (7/10/12)

Most recent email from Niko hops talks about this new variety:

_We are also pleased and excited to announce the availability of the hop variety Polaris. This is a "brand new high alpha hop with strong, pleasant, fruity, refreshing, Gletschereisbonbon (glacier-like) notes". We've also been given the descriptor of "glacier candy". Here's some stats:
Alpha Acids: 21.3%
Beta Acids: 5.5%
Cohumulone: 27%
Oil Content: 4.4ml/100g of dried cones (to put this into perspective Cascade is generally .7-1.4ml/100g)
Polaris Pricing: $25/lb, $14.50/8oz, $3.75/2oz_

Looks pretty good to me! Have no idea what a glacier tastes like though... (cold? icy? hard? windy? slow moving?) 

Anyone heard of them/used them before?

Cheers

Stef


----------



## Nick JD (7/10/12)




----------



## keifer33 (7/10/12)

Aliens!


----------



## bignath (7/10/12)

Could use them in a lawnmower beer.....

Or a tribute beer to Megadeth. Call it 'Rust in Peace' Ale


----------



## Nick JD (7/10/12)

I would guess they are quite wintergreen-flavoured (minty-anise).

Yuk? 

Read elsewhere it's a german super cascade. 

21% AA? Whoa.


----------



## NewtownClown (7/10/12)

Glacier ice candy roll, 24 pieces 

Description: Refreshing candy to suck without fat. When eating this candy feels the breath of truly fresh and free. 

Contents: 24 rolls of 42g 

Ingredients: glucose syrup, sugar, citric acid and lactic acid, flavor, natural menthol. May contain traces of milk and wheat. 

Nutritional values ​​per 100g: Energy: 1662kj / 391kcal 
Protein: 0g 
Carbohydrates: 96g 
Fat: 0g


----------

